# ResultSet gibt nichts aus.



## DBJAVAAnfaenger (13. Okt 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe eine Tabelle in meiner Datenbank in dem Informationen über verwendete Bilder stehen. 
Jetzt würde ich gern diese Tabelle auslesen. 

Im Moment probiere ich dies so:


```
Statement st =  DBConnaction.getInstance().getCon().createStatement();
        	ResultSet res = st.executeQuery("SELECT * FROM pictures");
        	System.out.println(res.getString("pfad"));
```

pictures hat folgende Spaltennamen :   name     pfad 

wieso gibt res mir nicht das richtige aus. Die Verbindung funktioniert aufjeden fall. 

Grüße Alex


----------



## DBJAVAAnfaenger (13. Okt 2010)

hinbekommen. Perfekt


----------



## LadyMilka (13. Okt 2010)

Für andere wäre vielleicht deine Lösung interessant, bzw. die Ursache des Problems.


----------



## SlaterB (13. Okt 2010)

für einen anonymen User wird letzteres schwer  habe ich aber gemacht 
(edit: Hinweis auf 'Erledigt setzen' wurde im Vorposting wieder entfernt  )

ohne einen next()-Aufruf kann man nix aus dem ResultSet lesen,
viel mehr kann es bei dem einfachen Code nicht sein außer spezielle Probleme im individuellen Programm/ DB, die für andere uninteressant wären


----------

